# TireRack.com



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

so I go to my "Primary Automotive Technician" today to buy some tires. my mechanic is great, a father and son team. I have taken all my vehicles to the father since I started driving and the son went kindergarten through 12th with my brother. He says "you don't want to buy tires from me, there is an online place that is blowing everyone away" I said "prove it" so he puts the phone on speaker and calls his 2 tire suppliers. I knew exactly the tire I wanted as I have put it on 2 different trucks in the past. One source was $165 the other was $168, his cost. Then we went to http://www.tirerack.com/index_w.jsp hit tire by size and then scrolled down to exactly the tire I wanted, they had it for $119!!!!!!! even with the $98 shipping cost for the 4 tires from Georgia to Vermont it broke down to $143.50 for like an $80+ savings! I'll save $80 any day I am able. So if your about to buy tires, and you have an honest mechanic, check your price against tire rack. And the ordering page is set up to ship them directly to your own primary automotive technician .
What a deal!
Ken


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Their web site has the BEST tire rating site on the web.


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

TireRack.com is great and they have good customer service too.
i have been purchasing tires for my car and truck from them for over 6 years now. 
so far, i haven't found anyone who can beat them with the price


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I used them this past fall/winter for my tires. 17" winter GrandTeks. Paid like $115 per tire and $50 shipping, could have saved the shipping as they had a $50 mail-in rebate but I didn't turn it in in time. Now I just need a site to find some more rims..


----------

